# Super tangelo leo



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi All i have just got a super tangelo leo and i am looking to breed in a few years, what other morphs do you recomend for my breeding plans the females will be housed away from the males for now.


Rachel


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi rachel, the best way to decide is to buy the morph you like the look of, i only have morphs i like and not what i think will sell well.
i do not have diablo blancos or emerines because personally 'm not keen on the way they look, if i see a morph i like the look of then i'll buy it, best to go with what you like rather than what is 'in' !.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

super tangelo?? a never heard of a tangelo before, whats that?


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

lol check out my gallery page on my site cat!


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

these are the parents here: tango, jaffa, big momma


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

<<wolf whistles>> boy do we wish we had some of them! PM'd u mel, where is marksgeckos based?

Cat and Cel x


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

they are real nice


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

thanx drummerkid, this is a link to the site where they were intially created by ron tremper, my breeding trio came from him, all my tangelos are now sold but will have some this year.
Tremper Albino Leopard Geckos


lol just noticed ron sells his more than i do:whistling2:
oh well my price will stay the same at £100 for this years babies.

just sold a keeper to someone on here who persisted
this is her:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oooooohhhh isnt she gorgeous! i wonder which lucky bugger got her! the swines!!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> super tangelo?? a never heard of a tangelo before, whats that?


Tangelo are a Ron Tremper strain of Tremper albino tangerine leo's.IMO there's no super form of them but they act in a kind of dominant manner.From Trempers breedings he wrights that he's found breeding a tangelo X albino seems to give about 50%albino 50%tangelo and tangelo X tangelo seems to give 100% tangelo but that don't IMO make then anything super just there all tangelo's that all.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gazz said:


> Tangelo are a Ron Tremper strain of Tremper albino tangerine leo's.IMO there's no super form of them but they act in a kind of dominant manner.From Trempers breedings he wrights that he's found breeding a tangelo X albino seems to give about 50%albino 50%tangelo and tangelo X tangelo seems to give 100% tangelo but that don't IMO make then anything super just there all tangelo's that all.


awww dont rain on my parade, that one in the pic above is super to me! hehe its a fatastic gorgeous super dooper tangelo hehe


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

In all our breedings super tangelo to super tangelo have given only super tangelos although in terms of super it is not the same as the super snow or the super giant, it still appears to act in a dominant way, oh and as ron tremper created them then surely he call them what ever name he likes.: victory:


----------



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

so if i want a varety of offspring i should get a tremper albino is that right


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it only me then that sees "higher incubation temperature tangerine albino" and nothing more?

Granted, if Ron Tremper has discovered a codominant or dominant Tangerine gene, all power to him and playing with something like that will be fantastic for SHTCT breeders to increase the tangerine colour... but all I'm seeing is tangerine albinos.

I had a female "chocolate" albino (bought as a plain ordinary Tremper albino) who was at least that tangerine, and the ones in the photos don't seem to show any hypo/etc either based on the white depigmented patches.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Is it only me then that sees "higher incubation temperature tangerine albino" and nothing more?
> 
> Granted, if Ron Tremper has discovered a codominant or dominant Tangerine gene, all power to him and playing with something like that will be fantastic for SHTCT breeders to increase the tangerine colour... but all I'm seeing is tangerine albinos.
> 
> I had a female "chocolate" albino (bought as a plain ordinary Tremper albino) who was at least that tangerine, and the ones in the photos don't seem to show any hypo/etc either based on the white depigmented patches.


You're right that the tangelo certainly isn't controlled by an incompletely dominant gene as the 'super' tag would suggest. It is just a tangerine albino but has been selectively bred to such an extent that it probably just about warrants its own name in my opinion (tangelos are generally distinguishable from most other tangerine albinos - they seem to be heavier bodied and have more tangerine in their heads especially). However I do find the 'super' part of the name somewhat misleading.

I suppose it all depends where you stand on the whole naming debate. Certainly they are tangerine albinos, but TUG's Tangerine Tornadoes are just super hypo tangerines and not many people seem to be concerned that TUG have taken it upon themselves to give their own strain of a particular morph a 'brand name', if you like.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

super tangelos are as cj stated selectively bred to produce heavy bodied geckos with a nice overall tangerine colour andcarrot head markings to the head,* all tangelos* will show these traits and although not super in size or super in the sense like supersnows they do when bred to other tangelos only produce super tangelos, to me the differnce in a super tangelo to a tangerine albino is there and therfore worth of a new name whether you agree with the super bit or not, i'm just happy calling them tangelos lol but others remind me that they are infact super tangelos,it makes not that much differnce i still think they are stunning:flrt:
Tremper Albino Leopard Geckos


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

melanie said:


> In all our breedings super tangelo to super tangelo have given only super tangelos although in terms of super it is not the same as the super snow or the super giant, it still appears to act in a dominant way, oh and as ron tremper created them then surely he call them what ever name he likes.: victory:


Yes he can on the tangelo part but not on the super part it's not a proven gene it doesn't even exsist there's not a super form in tangelo in any manner.A tangelo from a tangelo to tangelo breeding is a tangelo even though is a tangeringe albino :Na_Na_Na_Na:.Breeding a tangelo to a tangelo doesn't give you any super form of tangelo it is misleading to say there is.Such a statment could result in people thinking they have a understanding of genetics and conclueding that if you breed a blizzard to a blizzard'etc the offsping of this breeding will be a super form just coz there's 100% of the offsping carrying the trait.Tangelo are the end result of a line bred strain they appear to ACT in a dominant manner due to tangerine trait being buried deep in there DNA.You are getting around 100% tangelo's from a tangelo to tangelo breeding coz both parents are carring the same trait and a tangelo to a albino giving you around a 50/50 of each coz only one is carring the trait that ACT's in a dominant way.not becoz it's a half gene to a super form.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

melanie said:


> super tangelos are as cj stated selectively bred to produce heavy bodied geckos with a nice overall tangerine colour andcarrot head markings to the head, all tangelos will show these traits and *although not super in size or super in the sense like supersnows* they do when bred to other tangelos only produce super tangelos, to me the differnce in a super tangelo to a tangerine albino is there and therfore worth of a new name *whether you agree with the super bit or not*, *i'm just happy calling them tangelos lol but others remind me that they are infact super tangelos,it makes not that much differnce i still think they are stunning:flrt:*
> Tremper Albino Leopard Geckos


i'm glad you agree with me gaz however at the end of the day it's down to opinion and based on this year sales of them and selling every baby i think the majority are happy to say in their opinion there is something a little bit more special with tangelos than just saying they tangerine albinos: victory:


----------

